# 2004 Sentra brake noise



## 2004Sentra1.8 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a 2004 Nissan Sentra with just under 40K miles, Recently my car has started to make a noise from the front right. It will make noise for a few miles then it will stop then start again later. I have also noticed it completely stops when you apply pressure to the brakes. Its a metal on metal sound. I havent taken off the wheel to inspect it yet because i havent had time or my tools. Do the 2004 sentra's have a brake dust shield? If it does is it possible the rotor is hitting it? I dont have any excess wear on any of the tires nor has it been in any accidents. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds like the wear indicator on the brake pads. Kinda soon for a car that light, tho.


----------



## 2004Sentra1.8 (Mar 24, 2007)

What does the wear indicator do? Just turn on the brake or check engine light when you need pads?


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

It's a metal pointer, attached to a brake pad, that rubs on the rotor when your pads are getting low. If you've got a caliper that's hanging a little it'll give you the sound you're talking about.


----------



## 2004Sentra1.8 (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh alright, What tools would i need to fix this? And could you give me a brief discription on what i need to do. Thanks alot!


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

You can bend the pointer away from the rotor to get a couple thousand more miles w/o the sound, but what your really gonna need is a brake job. 
New or turned rotors and a set of pads will do it. Maybe a little slider lube for the calipers, and some anti-squeal compound. Couple of cans of brake clean spray.
Or a trusted mechanic.


----------



## chizel08 (Mar 2, 2007)

check your front brake rotor backing plate. sometime the Nissan brake dust shield around the rotor can come in contact with the rotor causing a squeaking noise. simply bend back the backing plate dust shield and recheck.


----------

